# slow SYN stealth scan



## grinhildo (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi,

I have newly installed FreeBSD 7.2. I've compiled nmap and it's wotking but SYN stealth scan is very very very slow. I've disabled ipfw and pf with rc scripts but with no success.

Where can be the problem?


----------



## BuSerD (Jul 8, 2009)

It may be useful for you to post the results of your delayed scans vs typical scans that do not display the same issue.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2009)

If the target host isn't returning anything scanning will be very slow.


----------



## anomie (Jul 9, 2009)

Considering the large number of service ports you're likely scanning, and the fact that hosts on the receiving ends of your scan may be dropping tcp connect requests... you could be waiting awhile. 

There is a "timing template" option that allows you to tweak timeout behavior, but that may be a can of worms in of itself depending on what you're doing and whom you're scanning.


----------

